# Pay is disgustingly low



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

Anybody want to proofread and help me edit this email I want to send in to the head honchos swimming in our money? 


Dear Uber Executives,

I am extremely and utterly disappointed in the take home pay and compensation structure of this company. I am aware of the recent price cuts, but man did I not know prices would be knocked down to what seems to be at least fifty percent! I just completed a ride in my local area, which normally would be around ten dollars. I joked in my head about the price being under six bucks as it was loading, and when the price showed up at a measly $5.33, my jaw absolutely dropped to the floor. I never wanted to believe I was making less than minimum wage doing this work. All the anecdotal reports and unhappy drivers on the news protesting, and I continued to work. After you take away the dollar "rider fee" (which nobody still knows exactly what that means), and 20 or now 25% off the fare, add in the fact that we pay for our own gas, wear and tear on the car, never get tipped or are even suppose to accept tips, taxes at the end of the year, well we make so far under minimum wage it's disgusting! It's shameful, because I enjoy driving for Uber and the work: meeting new people, driving around, and the freedom. But it is so absolutely cheap for the consumer and the pay is so depressing for the driver that there isn't room for us to profit. Uber was the future, it changed the world. Changed the way people get around. It created a new economy and filled a niche. People love Uber! But after the rise comes the fall. If Uber isn't willing to pay its drivers fairly and for what we are worth, another ride sharing company will seize the opportunity to strike that balance by enticing new drivers by better pay. And that company will blast any competition, because let's face it more drivers equate to more revenue for the company. And the happier drivers are the more likely they are to refer friends to drive as well. Nobody, absolutely nobody has ever complained to me about the price of an uber ride (not including surge pricing). That said, people understand they are paying for excellent five star service that is prompt, clean, friendly and fun. And they are willing to do so. You don't get our service with a regular taxi driver. People would be willing to pay a premium for our service! Uber could raise prices dramatically and people would continue riding with us like they continue inhaling In-N-Out Hamburgers after inflation. I haven't seen projections or forecasts, but the fact that the amount of drivers in my area of the Inland Empire, CA has more than quadrupled in the past year shows me that demand isn't getting any worse. But exponentially better. For a company worth 50 billion dollars, Uber can afford to pay us way better! Even though we aren't considered employees, but private contractors - we are your workers and we are the backbone and fabric of the company. Without us, there is no Uber! Somethings gotta give, something must be done and fast! Because we can't survive out here. And the reputation of the company might be compromised. As a struggling college student trying to make rent, I need to be payed fairly. And another thing, it could be said that a driver who doesn't accept all of his trips reaps what he sews. It is precisely BECAUSE of the lack of incentive to drive as much as we use to that drivers are calling it a night early on due to depression caused from realizing that whatever you make isn't going to add up to very much at all anyway. If you want us to continue to strain our backs for 8-15 hours a day sitting at a ninety degree angle wasting our own gas money for the sake of the company, pay us accordingly. Please, do something. Treat us with mutual respect.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

JPthedriver said:


> utterly disappointed in the take home pay


Uber has declared you to be an independent contractor, as such you don't receive wages.

You are in California....... spend some time and look up the lawsuit in your state concerning driver's status as independent contractors and all that comes with it.

Your gripes are the same gripes countless drivers have discovered. The time to write Uber execs letters telling them how it needs to be done, those days have come and gone if there ever even was such a day.

Do your homework, what you are witnessing is the reality of the TNC industry here and now without any kind of reasonable regulation. Simply writing Kalanick and asking him to be nice and not screw you while he goes on screwing others isn't part of the solution.

Try to strip yourself of the preconceived notions which partly make up your sense of what Uber or the TNC industry might be. Much of it is based on lies and BS used to sell you their service.

any positive change such a company makes is going to need to come from the outside and will be against Kalanick's will.



JPthedriver said:


> If Uber isn't willing to pay its drivers fairly and for what we are worth, another ride sharing company will seize the opportunity to strike that balance by enticing new drivers by better pay.


You don't get paid. As an independent contractor you should be setting your range within an acceptable range. That Uber is setting the rates you as an owner operator should be doing, that is already broken. Uber has free reign of your car and they are able to sign up as many drivers as possible to sit for hire on the same block as you without the slightest concern for costs......... That is what is broken. The moment you sign up to participate, you enable everything that you rightly complain about. Your beefs are real. Unfortunately, they are mostly side effects and symptoms of bigger issues.

Keep fighting, try to drop your preconceptions which sold you on the gig and dig deeper. Good luck.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Jesus Christ, don't you know how paragraphs work?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

The Great Wall of Text!


----------



## Ben Doerr (Jan 18, 2016)

Thank you for being a valued partner.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Transportation business needs limits, there isn't any way around it. As long as Uber is free to punt as many cars as it wants into a market, there can't be a viable business model for drivers. A lot of places don't even have Medallions, but they did have a natural equilibrium. Uber upends that with the steady stream of lies and temporary guarantees. All it leaves in it's wake is the destruction of full time wages.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

screw the grammer. jp you make a very good point. sooner or later its got to burst. they cannot keep screwing drivers(local gov. ) laws. rideshare ins , etc. as per taxi ins. they got the public hooked on great rides and below walmart prices. 
i had 5000 trips last year, i see a giant change over to slop shit drivers, who live out of state and dont know where the airport is.
simple fix is to give drivers comm. ins. instead of ride share b/s.
get ride of all the low score drivers. keep the best. train them to be better. charge in big citys $8 min and $2 a mile, if they build it they will come. they need their core repaired. 
i am out of this shit job soon. but imio, drivers need to earn (full time) 200 week for irs, and 200 week to be able to keep that new car(1000 miles aweek) plus pay. so about $1300 a week steady , 5-6 days with 12 shifts. we all all like drug dealers HIDING FROM ALLSTATE , SO WE CAN DO UBER . ins fraud. WELL i pay my 5000 rideshare last year. wtf . anymore this job has me rooting for the scum bag taxi drivers in phila pa. who work 18 hrs days dont bath. and cheat all customers. this bubble will burst like housing market, and stock market. if they dont adjust things.
they can be so much better, wtf you cannot even call them in an emergency. worst job i ever had. hardest pay i ever had to earn. SAD part is customers think we do good. when customers ask how are you doing. i NEVER ANSWER BAD , as none belive you after getting out of your car for $5.25 cents. 
tell them its the best job you have ever had, you make $2000 a week and waiting for your new hybrid to come in from dealer
chilly in philly


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

JPthedriver said:


> I haven't seen projections or forecasts, but the fact that the amount of drivers in my area of the Inland Empire, CA has more than quadrupled in the past year shows me that demand isn't getting any worse. But exponentially better.


Let me assure you of one thing ... pax demand is not getting better. The fact that Uber has added significantly more drivers to your area just aligns with their game plan of "making every car in every city an Uber car" (source)


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

You need to write in smaller sentences so Travis can understand.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Ben Doerr said:


> Thank you for being a valued partner.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Kalanick when he sees your letter


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Ben Doerr said:


> Thank you for being a valued partner.


Official Uber spokesperson, are you?


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

JPthedriver said:


> Anybody want to proofread and help me edit this email I want to send in to the head honchos swimming in our money?
> 
> Dear Uber Executives,
> 
> I am extremely and utterly disappointed in the take home pay and compensation structure of this company. I am aware of the recent price cuts, but man did I not know prices would be knocked down to what seems to be at least fifty percent! I just completed a ride in my local area, which normally would be around ten dollars. I joked in my head about the price being under six bucks as it was loading, and when the price showed up at a measly $5.33, my jaw absolutely dropped to the floor. I never wanted to believe I was making less than minimum wage doing this work. All the anecdotal reports and unhappy drivers on the news protesting, and I continued to work. After you take away the dollar "rider fee" (which nobody still knows exactly what that means), and 20 or now 25% off the fare, add in the fact that we pay for our own gas, wear and tear on the car, never get tipped or are even suppose to accept tips, taxes at the end of the year, well we make so far under minimum wage it's disgusting! It's shameful, because I enjoy driving for Uber and the work: meeting new people, driving around, and the freedom. But it is so absolutely cheap for the consumer and the pay is so depressing for the driver that there isn't room for us to profit. Uber was the future, it changed the world. Changed the way people get around. It created a new economy and filled a niche. People love Uber! But after the rise comes the fall. If Uber isn't willing to pay its drivers fairly and for what we are worth, another ride sharing company will seize the opportunity to strike that balance by enticing new drivers by better pay. And that company will blast any competition, because let's face it more drivers equate to more revenue for the company. And the happier drivers are the more likely they are to refer friends to drive as well. Nobody, absolutely nobody has ever complained to me about the price of an uber ride (not including surge pricing). That said, people understand they are paying for excellent five star service that is prompt, clean, friendly and fun. And they are willing to do so. You don't get our service with a regular taxi driver. People would be willing to pay a premium for our service! Uber could raise prices dramatically and people would continue riding with us like they continue inhaling In-N-Out Hamburgers after inflation. I haven't seen projections or forecasts, but the fact that the amount of drivers in my area of the Inland Empire, CA has more than quadrupled in the past year shows me that demand isn't getting any worse. But exponentially better. For a company worth 50 billion dollars, Uber can afford to pay us way better! Even though we aren't considered employees, but private contractors - we are your workers and we are the backbone and fabric of the company. Without us, there is no Uber! Somethings gotta give, something must be done and fast! Because we can't survive out here. And the reputation of the company might be compromised. As a struggling college student trying to make rent, I need to be payed fairly. And another thing, it could be said that a driver who doesn't accept all of his trips reaps what he sews. It is precisely BECAUSE of the lack of incentive to drive as much as we use to that drivers are calling it a night early on due to depression caused from realizing that whatever you make isn't going to add up to very much at all anyway. If you want us to continue to strain our backs for 8-15 hours a day sitting at a ninety degree angle wasting our own gas money for the sake of the company, pay us accordingly. Please, do something. Treat us with mutual respect.


It seems to be more rant than a pointed letter - I found it hard to read as was no paragraphs or spacing - tried to sort it a little and make it easier to read:

Dear Uber Executives,

I am extremely and utterly disappointed in the take home pay and compensation structure of this company.

I am aware of the recent price cuts, but man I did not know prices would be knocked down to what seems to be at least fifty percent!

I just completed a ride in my local area, which normally would be around ten dollars, I joked in my head about the price being under six bucks as it was loading, and when the price showed up at a measly $5.33, my jaw absolutely dropped to the floor.

I never wanted to believe I was making less than minimum wage doing this work. All the anecdotal reports and unhappy drivers on the news protesting, and I continued to work.

After you take away the dollar "rider fee" (which nobody still knows exactly what that means), and 20 or now 25% off the fare, add in the fact that we pay for our own gas, wear and tear on the car, never get tipped or are even supposed to accept tips, taxes at the end of the year, well we make so far under minimum wage it's disgusting!

It's shameful, because I enjoy driving for Uber and the work: meeting new people, driving around, and the freedom. But it is so absolutely cheap for the consumer and the pay is so depressing for the driver that there isn't room for us to profit.

Uber was the future, it changed the world. Changed the way people get around. It created a new economy and filled a niche. People love Uber! But after the rise comes the fall. If Uber isn't willing to pay its drivers fairly and for what we are worth, another ride sharing company will seize the opportunity to strike that balance by enticing new drivers by better pay and that company will blast any competition, because let's face it more drivers equate to more revenue for the company. And the happier drivers are the more likely they are to refer friends to drive as well.

Nobody, absolutely nobody has ever complained to me about the price of an Uber ride (not including surge pricing). That said, people understand they are paying for excellent five star service that is prompt, clean, friendly and fun.

You don't get our service with a regular taxi driver. People would be willing to pay a premium for our service! Uber could raise prices dramatically and people would continue riding with us like they continue inhaling In-N-Out Hamburgers after inflation.

I haven't seen projections or forecasts, but the fact that the amount of drivers in my area of the Inland Empire, CA has more than quadrupled in the past year shows me that demand isn't getting any worse. But exponentially better.

For a company worth 50 billion dollars, Uber can afford to pay us way better! Even though we aren't considered employees, but private contractors - we are your workers and we are the backbone and fabric of the company. Without us, there is no Uber! Somethings gotta give, something must be done and fast! Because we can't survive out here. And the reputation of the company might be compromised.

As a struggling college student trying to make rent, I need to be payed fairly. And another thing, it could be said that a driver who doesn't accept all of his trips reaps what he sews. It is precisely BECAUSE of the lack of incentive to drive as much as we used to that drivers are calling it a night early on due to depression caused from realizing that whatever you make isn't going to add up to very much at all anyway.

If you want us to continue to strain our backs for 8-15 hours a day sitting at a ninety degree angle wasting our own gas money for the sake of the company, pay us accordingly. Please, do something. Treat us with mutual respect.


----------



## buzzcut84 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey buddy thanks for trying but these corporate types don't give a fat rats A...
They see a free market in the age of deregulation and fairness to their driver "partners" is not in thier vocabulary. It's all about seeing how low they can get enofe desperate drivers to work for them. And even if you are so tight you can't get a decent car no worries just sighn right here ol Trav will hook you up so your on the hook for a new car payment as well !!! Do you think that they make a few $$$ on the back end with these car sales/leases? I feel for anyone who is trying to make a decent living driving any for hire cars today. Weather you are Uber Lyft Yellow cab or limo if we don't all stick together we have nothing. We are weak alone without unity we have nothing. The wolf waits for the one that wonders off alone


----------



## noshodee (Nov 2, 2015)

post on facebook. social media is better than direct emails


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Quit


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

BaitNSwitch said:


> Kalanick when he sees your letter


Lol I doubt the letter will get human eyes on it at all. I'm sure some bot is programmed to skim the email and throw it into trash folder once it gets a few keywords out of it.


----------



## USMale (Dec 21, 2015)

Nice letter and I agree with you 100%! Why didn't the Uber executives just lower THEIR 20% cut and not OUR share coming in?

Anyway, I've been driving for Uber for just over a month now and didn't really know that they had lowered their fees BUT I did notice that rider payouts lately seemed to be quite low.. for short rides even as low as $2.54 total to me. That's crazy.

So, yesterday I picked up a guy and he was looking at his cell phone and started the conversation off by saying, "Hey, I noticed that Uber has lowered their rates now." My reply was, "Oh really? Yea, no wonder so many Uber drivers are switching off their Uber apps and are just driving for Lyft now!"

After I dropped him off, I switched OFF my Uber app and just left my Lyft app on for the rest of the day!

Uber drivers.. ACTION speaks louder than words! Turn off your Uber app and drive for Lyft now!

TW


----------



## ikabod (Nov 24, 2014)

Uber Ride 1.5 miles from the house. $10.16 fare. My cut..... A staggering $6.37. I guess the question I have is.... What the hell? I have sent Uber support an email to see the break down.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Way too wordy.

Try something like this:

Hi. I'm JimS. I'm happy to write in to you today.

If you reduce safe rider fees, you'll have more riders. More riders mean more money for everyone!

Otherwise, lowing our portion of your revenue stream is just not very nice. You're bad people.

Thanks!
JimS


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

Honestly it doesn't matter what you write.

They don't listen to their drivers for business advice. You will have some copy paste reply from some guy who barely speaks English and picked out a couple words from your email. 

If you don't like it, you are considered disposable. 

Sorry, but it's the sad truth. After you write them and get your reply, feel free to post their response. I'm sure we've all gotten the same response from them, word for word, at some time or another.


----------



## ikabod (Nov 24, 2014)

I just want to see what the rate cut is for Ventura. As usual the "lower prices more rides model" has not worked (frankly never has). Same amount of rides just less pay.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

sicky said:


> *Honestly it doesn't matter what you write.*
> 
> They don't listen to their drivers for business advice. You will have some copy paste reply from some guy who barely speaks English and picked out a couple words from your email.
> 
> ...


Unless ur Taylor swift vs Apple Music


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

osii said:


> Jesus Christ, don't you know how paragraphs work?


lol yeah I do but I wasn't concerned with it at the time of this writing.


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

JimS said:


> Way too wordy.
> 
> Try something like this:
> 
> ...


Funny for sure, but not enough attitude! It's only when enough people are pissed off and show it that things change.


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

ikabod said:


> Uber Ride 1.5 miles from the house. $10.16 fare. My cut..... A staggering $6.37. I guess the question I have is.... What the hell? I have sent Uber support an email to see the break down.


The reason is because Uber has yet to turn a profit.


----------

